# Thinking about breedinf



## snickelfritz95 (Sep 12, 2013)

My sister and I are considering breeding our new "baby" girls and would get some 
"Baby" boys to optimally breed them (all moms and dads will be unrelated) and we were curious as to a couple of things 1) do we have any perspective rattie parents in the dc metro area 2) would it be best to let perspective buyers choose the mommy and daddy so they can possible get what they're looking for and would it be wrong to ask for payment? Nothing extream just something reasonable. Any adivce/takers?


----------



## Hitmanthe3rd (Jul 16, 2013)

It is against the rules to discuss intentional breeding unfortunately

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## snickelfritz95 (Sep 12, 2013)

Wait what does intentional breeding mean? Were really new to this

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Intentional breeding is exactly what it sounds like. Breeding an animal with the intentions of breeding it to produce offspring. 

These discussions are not permitted on this forum.


----------



## TheZoo (Jun 20, 2013)

You clearly would need to do some reserch before even considering it...


----------



## snickelfritz95 (Sep 12, 2013)

I feel like an idiot....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

As you've been told, the discussion of intentional breeding is disallowed on this forum. I will have to close your thread.

Have you considered adopting some ratties in need from a shelter or local classified site as opposed to breeding more?

Since you are so new to rats I really do not recommend breeding them. Rats can have very large litters, up to 12+ babies each. You could very well end up having 40+ of them on your hands. 

Are you prepared and financially able to care for all of them? They require baby-safe cages, a lot of food, safe litter, and time to socialize every each one of them multiple times per day. They will also need to be separated by gender at 5 weeks old or they will keep breeding, so you will need a lot of cage space.
Do you have homes lined up for the ones you can't keep? If you cannot find anyone to adopt them, you have to be prepared to keep them long term.
Do you have money saved up in case one of your females has issues during pregnancy and requires an emergency spay or c-section? 
Do you know the genetic history of these rats? They may carry a history of cancer, poor immune response, or even something like high-white, which would put the babies at high risk of fatal megacolon. You could be breeding ticking time bombs of illness and heartbreak for you and their future owners.

If you cannot answer these questions, or any of the answers are no... I really advise you not to breed. You could easily end up in over your head and the babies could suffer for it.


----------

